# CC config File Mod to report Work Units automatically



## dustyshiv (Sep 1, 2009)

Guys,

I know this topic has been posted in different threads. But for the sake of ease to find for newcomers, I am posting this again.

WCG client reports finished WU automatically but at random times. To make the client to report work units automatically after they have finished, we have to edit the config file. 

Benifits of doing this are

U r WU get reported as soon as they are finished which reduces the time spent for validation and points to be granted to your rig. This puts numbers on the stats page which would otherwise have taken more time to show up.

Two ways of doing this.
a) Manually edit the CC_config file
b) Download the edited CC-config file and extract it into the Bionic directory.

Location of CC-Config file

*XP*
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\BOINC\

*Vista*
C:/ProgramData/BOINC

The cc_config has the file extension of .XML .To edit it, open using notepad.

*Option a*

Open the cc_config file using notepad. Clear out the existing contents. Paste the below mentioned text and save it.

<cc_config>
<options>
<report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
</options>
</cc_config>

*Option b*

Download the below mentioned file.


http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27166&stc=1&d=1247637358

Extract it into the Bionic directory depending on ur OS. Confirm yes if it asks u to replace file.


*Most Importantly, which ever option u choose to mod the cc_config file, u have to read the config file to put the changes into effect.*

In your Bionic client's Advanced View, Go to

*Advanced-Read Config file*

Hope it helps!!

Regards,
Shiv


----------



## twilyth (Sep 1, 2009)

If you don't need the results reported immediately, but just frequently, you can go into preferences (from the advanced view) and on the networking tab, set the connection interval to something like .01 days (= .24 hours = about 15minutes)

If you're internet connection is always on, it doesn't really matter, but this might be an option for people who are reluctant to play with the config file.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 14, 2009)

I must say this did wonders for me. I didn't have to edit the file neither, I just used the file that dusty provided and it started to work perfectly.   Good write up dusty


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2009)

just bumping this thread to try and keep it up top.  This is very important and should be done by everybody


----------



## shevanel (Oct 13, 2009)

i extracted the zip into the root of boinc but it didnt overwrite anything. then i chose advanced>read cfg. hopefully its right.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2009)

shevanel said:


> i extracted the zip into the root of boinc but it didnt overwrite anything. then i chose advanced>read cfg. hopefully its right.



Same here on W7 for me.  Just keep an eye on the advanced view of BOINC, make sure that everything there is just running or waiting to start, nothing ready to submit.  If everything there is already running or waiting to start then you have nothing waiting to submit and you are good to go


----------



## shevanel (Oct 13, 2009)

this is whats going on at my desk..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2009)

so far so good then.  Try to keep an eye when you see projects about to finish, and monitor them.  When they finish they should submit moments after and disappear from there.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 13, 2009)

AH, I understand what you're saying now!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2009)

shevanel said:


> AH, I understand what you're saying now!



haha ok.  I'm going to bed, I'll catch up with you tomorrow 


Goodnight TPU!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2009)

shevanel said:


> AH, I understand what you're saying now!



You need to extract the config file to the BOINC data folder, not the BOINC program files folder.  On Vista/7, I believe you want to extract it to C:\ProgramData\BOINC (sorry, I only have XP here so I can't confirm this)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2009)

Ion,


For some reason mine didn't overwrite anything either.  But it's working.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 14, 2009)

i have projects ready to submit but have no clue how to push them?


----------



## shevanel (Oct 14, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> You need to extract the config file to the BOINC data folder, not the BOINC program files folder.  On Vista/7, I believe you want to extract it to C:\ProgramData\BOINC (sorry, I only have XP here so I can't confirm this)




Alright, I did that and they submitted after I chose "read cfg" . Coolz.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 14, 2009)

hwo long does it take before I start seeing some points in my grid profile page?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2009)

shevanel said:


> hwo long does it take before I start seeing some points in my grid profile page?



should be after and update or two at the most.  

We go here though.  This is where we get the info for the pie thread and the other threads.  The same points as WCG, but divided by 7.

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2009)

Often it takes longer, you have to wait for the WUs to get validated, it might take up to a day or more.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2009)

Lthanks ion,  I forgot about the validation part


----------

